# Antique-Locks The Forum > Caskets, Coffers & Chests >  Chubb's Patent Hasp

## 4turnstotheright

Hello and thank you in anticipation.  I have recently acquired an antique cash box fitted with a Chubb patent hasp lock.  My concern is that it was sourced from India and may be a fake.  There is nothing about the box or lick that indicates it is not legit, with the exception that I can not find so much as a picture of something similar.

any advice would be appreciated.

Anthony

----------

